# Herstellerforum Bergwerk bitte löschen...



## zastafari (4. März 2006)

Da es eh nichts bringt, sich Gedanken zu machen; da eh kein Verantwortlicher der Firma sich meldet; da eh auch jeder Supportinhalt gleich mitgelöscht wird, löscht doch auch bitte gleich das ganze Forum....
Falls Bergwerk auf die Beine kommt und Interesse aht, kann man es ja wieder einrichten....hier fühlt man sich als kritischer Syphatisant einfach verarscht...


----------



## raffic (4. März 2006)

Seh ich ähnlich


-------------------
Der Torsten ist schuld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torsten (4. März 2006)

Das Forum-Tem hat darauf zu achten, das in den Threads "gesittet" diskutiert wird und niemand beleidigt, defamiert etc. wird. Wenn Threads nicht den Forenregeln entsprechen, dann hat das IBC-Forum-Team das Recht diese löschen, User zu "abzumahnen" und im Extremfall zu sperren. 

Wem diese Regeln nicht gefallen, der brauch nicht an der Community teilzunehmen.  Das Recht der Schliessung obliegt einzig und allein den Betreibern des Forums.

Es wurde mehrfach daraufhingewiesen, sich an die Regeln zu halten, da dies nicht  beachtet wurde, sind entsprechende Threads, gesperrt bzw. gelsöcht worden.

Gruß Torsten
IBC-Forum-Team


----------



## Nomercy (4. März 2006)

Was waren daß noch für Zeiten, als es hier neben ein paar anderen Harten nur einen Brägel, einen Fettkloß und einen Eisenfaust gab - GOLDIG!

Weiterhin hat hier interessanterweise eine Community (ja, die Bergwerk-Community) länger zur Stange gehalten als der Hersteller selbst. Und diese Community wird mit dem Badewasser in die Gosse gekippt. Schade.


----------



## zastafari (4. März 2006)

Torsten schrieb:
			
		

> Das Forum-Tem hat darauf zu achten, das in den Threads "gesittet" diskutiert wird und niemand beleidigt, defamiert etc. wird. Wenn Threads nicht den Forenregeln entsprechen, dann hat das IBC-Forum-Team das Recht diese löschen, User zu "abzumahnen" und im Extremfall zu sperren.
> 
> Wem diese Regeln nicht gefallen, der brauch nicht an der Community teilzunehmen.  Das Recht der Schliessung obliegt einzig und allein den Betreibern des Forums.
> 
> ...



Solange Bergwerk Desinteresse zeigt, wird es hier halt etwas rauher bleiben....aber so schlimm war der letzte Thread doch noch nicht. 
Außerdem hätte man doch die betreffenden Posts löschen können...
Ein Bergwerk-Newbie muß sich doch schließlich auch nen Bild machen können.
...und so'n bißchen Gefrozzel.....ich hab nichts gegen Herrn endurance, auch wenn ich ihm Gesülze vorgeworfen hab - gehört halt dazu....

Also verschieb den "Geputzte"-Thread und mach das Ding zu...
...es würd mich auch interessieren, ob Bergwerk überhaupt Kenntnis davon nimmt, wie die reagieren..........wahrscheinlich gar nicht!!!


----------



## Up&Down (4. März 2006)

hallo ihr armen bergwerkler!
schaut mal ins fusion- oder canyon-forum, dann seht ihr was ein herstellerforum ist. es kann zwar schon mal ein paar tage und etwas gemotze kosten, aber dann gibt es in der regel gute antworten von den wirklich zuständigen.
was hier abgeht (oder besser nicht abgeht), dafür mein (echtes) beileid.
ihr müsst bergwerk schon SEHR mögen! warum auch immer ...
ein besucher (u&d)


----------



## Endurance (5. März 2006)

Up&Down schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ihr armen bergwerkler!
> ...
> ihr müsst bergwerk schon SEHR mögen! warum auch immer ...
> ein besucher (u&d)


arm? (STOPP nicht schon wieder Kohle!!  )
Die letzten beiden Threads hatten ja fast nichts mehr mit BW zu tun, wenn dann mit angekratzten Egos auf beiden "Diskussionsseiten". Hier gab es vor langer Zeit auch mal vernünftige Anworten (2 oder 3 sogar von BW-Mitarbeitern). Auf technische Fragen gibt es m.E. auch jetzt noch vernünftige Antworten. Wie der MOD schon erwähnt hat gehören "esoterische" Diskussion nicht hierhin. Wenn wir uns alle mal daran halten wird das entweder wieder was vernünftiges oder das Forum stirbt ganz (wobei ich 2. eher glaube).  
Also ich für meinen Teil schließe hiermit mit dem Kapitel ab und versuche nur noch sachlich orientiert auf vernünftige Anfragen zu reagieren (obwohl das natürlich manchmal schwerfällt  ).


----------



## XC_Freund (6. März 2006)

das klare plus eines markenforums: ich hoffe markenspezifische fragen hier beantwortet zu bekommen (und das ist nicht zwangsweiße der hersteller selbst).
gerade solche klassiker, wie z.b. das thema reduzierhülse, sind hier ja auch durchaus erfolgreich behandelt worden. andere interessante themen sind ja auch z.b dämpfer und gabelfragen, da meiner meinung nach ein bergwerk immernoch custom oder selbstaufbau sein sollte.
also ich bin klar gegen das schliessen des forums.
das hier nur noch das markenimage, das einzig thema ist, ist mit ein grund warum ich schon länger nichts mehr geschrieben habe.
ich besitze inzwischen drei bikes der marke und kann und will auch keine rationale erklärung dafür finden. ich habe aber auch noch andere bikes.
mein nächster beitrag kommt dann in der galerie, wenn das wetter für fotos paßt und nummer 3 fertig aufgebaut ist.


----------



## GT-Man (4. April 2006)

zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> Da es eh nichts bringt, sich Gedanken zu machen; da eh kein Verantwortlicher der Firma sich meldet ...



Im GT-Forum meldet sich schon seit Monaten kein GT-Mitarbeiter vom Deutschlandvertrieb, obwohl "es ja die Möglichkeit geben soll, sich direkt an den Hersteller zu wenden".  
Vielleicht haben sie erkannt, dass dort die meisten Mitglieder Fans der "richtigen" alten made-in-USA-GTs aus der Vorpleitezeit sind. Vielleicht sollte man das bei Bergwerk ähnlich halten und sich an den "alten" Bikes erfreuen und den Kult weiterleben lassen.


----------



## checow (14. April 2006)

Hi,

Aus eigenener Überzeugung und Erfahrung muß ich die Bergwergleute in Schutz nehmen.
Der Abgrund sollte überwunden sein was mir der Services ( http://www.bergwerk-bikes.de/2004/common/index.php?page=contact) 
unter Beweis gestellt hat. Schon bald sollte man auch in diesem Forum mit einem ordendlichem Feedback vom Berkwerkteam rechnen können.
Ich selber habe soeben eine Transaktion mit Herrn Zebisch abgewickelt,
Anfrage an Bergwerk - Antwort von Bergwerk - Bestätigung an Bergwerk - Antwort von Bergwerk und das Geschäft (es ging um ein Ersatzteil) war Perfekt und befindet sich bereits im Versand zu mir.
Die ganze Abwicklung dauerte keine Stunde.
!!! Wenn da nicht Service groß geschrieben wird. !!! weiß ich es auch nicht.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (18. April 2006)

Eigentlich ist das GT Forum doch eigentlich der Beweis das es auch ohne Firmenbeteiligung geht. Engagierte Liebhaber wie moe machen das locker wieder wett.

Wenn man hingegen die "richtig" betreuten Foren anschaut kommen meist nur Supportfragen bzw. posten da Typen und wollen den Mitarbeitern Aussagen aus dem Kreuz leiern. "Dies und das ist kaputt, das ist ********", "ihr braucht zu lang" oder wie eben hier im BergwerkForum die Schnegge mit ihrem Typ, die Spezialrosaschlagmichtotlackierung hat nicht gefallen also wird gleich eine ganze Firma diskreditiert und das nicht in dem sich mittlerweile selbst organisierten Bergwerkforum sondern hier wo sich ebenfalls evt. zukünftige Kunden informieren wollen und so ein schlechtes Bild bekommen.

Der Firmensupport sollte also nicht bezüglich Garantieabwicklungen etc. zu Rate gezogen werden sondern eher technische oder informative Fragen. Sobald ein Hersteller sich hier drin engagiert muss er damit rechnen von Usern "erpresst" zu werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

